# household appliances as gifts?



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

I've always told my husband that anything with a cord & plug is for the house, not me. The _only_ exception I'll make is for sewing appliances e.g. the fabulous new Bernina Overlocker (serger) I just got for Christmas.

I know I'm generalising, but talking to my colleagues at work ( they are all men) it seems that men don't mind receiving power tools but the few who've bought appliances for their wives have lived to regret it. What's your opinion on giving/receiving household appliances as gifts?


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Appliances should only be given as a gift when they are asked for, unless it is a wedding or house warming.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Last year for Christmas I gave my husband the Fagor 3-in-1 and a mini-food processor. For his birthday I gave him a new, beautiful refrigerator. 

This year for Christmas we gave our daughter a rice cooker and our son a boatload of tools, including an electric drill.

I'd be seriously annoyed if he gave me an appliance I don't use (such as a vacuum) but if he wanted to gift me with a new, beautiful double-oven range, I wouldn't complain. 

L


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree with ria1996.

If your husband/significant other/partner gives you an appliance, it seems like more work and more pressure to do that work.

I like the concept of gifts as little luxuries. Of course, this comes from someone who really wanted a toaster for Christmas. But what can I say? One can only handle sub-par toast for so long.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Lyndl said:


> I've always told my husband that anything with a cord & plug is for the house, not me. The _only_ exception I'll make is for sewing appliances e.g. the fabulous new Bernina Overlocker (serger) I just got for Christmas.
> 
> I know I'm generalising, but talking to my colleagues at work ( they are all men) it seems that men don't mind receiving power tools but the few who've bought appliances for their wives have lived to regret it. What's your opinion on giving/receiving household appliances as gifts?


Well first let me say I'd love a new Bernina Overlocker (and I STINK at sewing so there is no way we'd ever get one--it would be like giving a Lexus to an 8 year old--years and years away from being able to drive...)

Anyway, I *Love* getting appliances. No appliance is too small or too useful!! I'd even be happy with a fry pan. Of course, we're both engineers so it would be rare to get *just* a fry pan--it would likely be a *special* gizmo fry pan. I would be allowed/encouraged to get husband kitchen gadgets too. He already has a very spiffy espresso maker, but when we were dating, I got him an office two-cupper coffee pot for his office. Loves it. Still has it, still uses it to make his giant cup of coffee (this is after the mocha made with the spiffy espresso machine.) I've also bought husband pans and he's bought me items (Meat grinder is one--great little item I needed) and even asked about getting me a Kichenaide mixer. Oh--he has bought me a rice cooker twice, two different models (the first wasn't that great of a design. The lid was not removable and the seal would trap particles--extremely hard to clean.)

Okay, it is true. I am a geek.

BTW, will you be taking pants orders now that you have this spiffy new sewing machine? I cannot make my own pants (you should see the shorts I made this summer. Oh. My. How sad.) I have this great material...and a complete lack of talent...


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

I agree with Leslie.  If I ask for an appliance for a gift I will be very happy.  I did ask for a new hot water heater this year & got a new coat (that cost as much as the hwh) instead.  I was very good at accepting it, but I really would like a good soak in the tub with more than an inch of water.  LOL


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

rla1996 said:


> Appliances should only be given as a gift when they are asked for, unless it is a wedding or house warming.


I agree with this. If I request an appliance, like my Capresso tea kettle, then it's OK. My father always gave my mother kitchen appliances for Christmas or her birthday and I resented that for her(altho' she never expressed her unhappiness to him) . My DH (and children) know that unless ask for a specific appliance don't give me one for a 'holiday/birthday' gift.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I got a KitchenAid mixer and a Sous Vide for Christmas, and I could not be happier!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> I got a KitchenAid mixer and a Sous Vide for Christmas, and I could not be happier!


A KitchenAid mixer is the only appliance I can think of that I would love to get as a gift (even if I didn't ask for it!). Also a breadmaker. Otherwise, no appliances, please!


----------



## Andrew Kaufman (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah, no. Appliances: bad idea. Anything that's "Functional" and not asked for is a no-go. Gifts are supposed to be things you wouldn't normally buy for yourself. Fun things. I can't remember the last time I saw someone having "fun" with a microwave. And if they did, well .... 

Just sayin'

Drew


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

The Spouse Thingy knows better...perhaps because early on I warned him that appliances as gifts would mean there were certain things of mine he might not be seeing for a LONG time if I opened a blender or vacuum cleaner... 

If I've asked for it, that's different. 2009 all I wanted was a working garage door opener. He got brownie points for that one, especially when he had to install it


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I had a friend at work who said the first year she and her husband were married, she was thrilled to discover ten packages under the tree from the husband. On Christmas morning she was so excited--until she discovered that every single gift was an appliance. She opened the last one, a coffee maker, and turned to him to say, "You know, I don't even drink coffee." His response, "Well, I do." 
But I think the story has a happy ending. They're still married and she said, "He learned. Boy, did he learn."


----------



## Christine Merrill (Aug 19, 2010)

I am of the 'no appliances unless requested' camp.  But then, I give my husband very specific instructions, since he can be rather tone deaf when it comes to gifts.  In the past, I've gotten a red metal garbage can, which I requested, and which made me happy.  And a magnetic spice rack which I adore.  And I would take a stand mixer, or a decent food processor.  But either of those could wait until requested.

But operating on his own last year, he tried to give me a battery operated digital coin counter that would fit in the cup holder of the car.  I work from home and hardly ever drive, and had no coins to organize.  Luckily, I caught that one before it got under the tree and diverted it to someone else. I still don't know what he was thinking.


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't mind appliances as gifts, I love it when a gift is practical.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't count as "appliances" but I got tires for my car one year and this year, I got a new roof for my patio. Both items were needed and appreciated. Small appliances, unless specifically requested, are a no go.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

My mom has received a bread maker 10-ish years ago. It has served as a very nice bookend for her cookbooks since then. I think the instruction manual is still in the thing...
On the other hand she still uses the tea maker we got her years ago.

I think unless asked for steer away from appliances.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I guess no one is immune.  My daughter bought me a waffle maker because she said I have fix waffles when my grandson comes to visit this summer.  Oh well.  I'll be waiting with batter in bowl or batter up or something.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I guess no one is immune. My daughter bought me a waffle maker because she said I have fix waffles when my grandson comes to visit this summer. Oh well. I'll be waiting with batter in bowl or batter up or something.


HEY! Brendan, I have one of those waffle irons and use it quite often... _especially_ when I have company... I get out the griddle and the waffle iron and waffles, bacon, sausage and eggs are all ready in about 20 minutes!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Somewhere I got "trained" in the "no appliances as gifts" rule, but I deliberately violated it by buying one of the "Roomba" robot vacuum cleaners for a friend who is a single mother and feels overwhelmed by housework.  I was nervous about it, but she loved it!  But I feel that was kind of a special case.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Somewhere I got "trained" in the "no appliances as gifts" rule, but I deliberately violated it by buying one of the "Roomba" robot vacuum cleaners for a friend who is a single mother and feels overwhelmed by housework. I was nervous about it, but she loved it! But I feel that was kind of a special case.


I know I would *APPRECIATE* one!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Somewhere I got "trained" in the "no appliances as gifts" rule, but I deliberately violated it by buying one of the "Roomba" robot vacuum cleaners for a friend who is a single mother and feels overwhelmed by housework. I was nervous about it, but she loved it! But I feel that was kind of a special case.


In 2009, a friend at work asked for a Kindle for Christmas and got a Roomba. She was not happy. But she put up with in. In 2010 she asked for a Kindle and finally got it (a DX).

If this were me, I would have been buying myself a Kindle the day after I opened the Roomba.

L


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

I bought my wife a vacuum cleaner once when we were first married.  She had hinted at wanting a new one.

Luckily, a wise friend who had been married longer saved me from this mistake.  I went ahead and bought the vacuum, but I got her something else, too.

I have bought my wife appliances.  The kitchen-aid mixer was sort of a gift, as was a chest freezer (both for housewarming presents).  I also got her a keurig, which she likes, but I gave her other presents with it, too.


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

In my first year of marriage, I bought my ex-wife (yeah... that's not the reason she's ex, but I almost sunk us the first year) a microwave for Christmas.

HEY! It was on sale!! (I'm a notorious cheapie) And being newlyweds, we needed one!! Right?

(WRONG!)

Husbands and future husbands... heed this warning: DON'T BUY APPLIANCES FOR BIRTHDAYS/ETC!


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

I love to cook!! Appliances and gadgets are not work for me but tools for my art. 

But if I were to get a rake or shovel I might not be so happy.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This thread reminded me of this video...






Seriously, do not buy me a vacuum cleaner...LOL

L


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I asked for and got a garlic roaster from my BFF. Great reviews on it. I purdy much always enjoy a new small kitchen appliance.

http://www.amazon.com/Roasted-Garlic-Express-2d-White/dp/B000BRGN30/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1294273697&sr=8-5


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Bonbonlover said:


> I love to cook!! Appliances and gadgets are not work for me but tools for my art.
> 
> But if I were to get a rake or shovel I might not be so happy.


I'm a gardener AND a cook. I don't particularly *need* a shovel, but if my husband were to get me a load of composted turkey, I'd be THRILLED. Hey, it's expensive and really GREAT for the garden. I'd take bat shit too.

Gadgets I would love for any occasion: Waffle Iron, Mint vacuum or Roomba, sodastream, Dyson air multiplier (fancy name for a fancy fan).

Garden? Rain barrels, dirt, mulch, compost machine, chickens, chicken house, trees, tomato plants...


----------



## Fiddi (Dec 11, 2010)

I finally convinced my parents and husband that nothing would make me happier than receiving an appliance or gadget or kitchen tool as a gift.  They were hard to convince.  The first year of our marriage my husband gave me a silk nightgown (not nighty) and robe for Christmas.  It was very nice but it got returned for a set of pans.  I was very happy about that . Oh, and a Roomba would probably make me shriek and cry for joy!


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Some of these answers make me chuckle.. the newlywed who received 10 appliances under the tree?  The Ex used to do that to me, maybe that's where I learned my hatred of all things corded.


----------



## CaitLondon (Oct 12, 2010)

I've been circling a thrift store for fabrics (hey, I do more than write, you know) and there are tons of George Foreman-type grills there. Wonder why. Did everyone give up fat-free living during the holidays? Or did they get something newer? Also noted lots of breadmakers. These gift-givers need to know we need gadgets or thumb drives or paper, etc.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

CaitLondon said:


> I've been circling a thrift store for fabrics (hey, I do more than write, you know) and there are tons of George Foreman-type grills there. Wonder why. Did everyone give up fat-free living during the holidays? Or did they get something newer? Also noted lots of breadmakers. These gift-givers need to know we need gadgets or thumb drives or paper, etc.


In general the bread makers don't work. They don't let the dough rise enough so you end up buying special dough, fighting with the things and so on.

I can't speak for the George. We cook on an outdoor grill all the time so there isn't a need for an additional one.

I haven't seen a roomba or a mint vacuum in a thrift store yet. Dangit.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Appliances wouldn't be so bad to me.... my first Christmas with my DH, I got a spoiler and floor mats for my 10 year old car.  

We used our Christmas "return" money to buy a Sodastream this year and it's fantastic (and Grandma's happy we found something that makes us happy)!  I guess it depends on the person receiving.... as a chef, cooking stuff is welcomed in my kitchen!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

I'd kick somebody's a$$ is they got me a vacuum cleaning (_what_ are you trying to tell me??), but cool appliances and kitchen gadgets are fun. The garlic roaster sounds fun. And I love my espresso machine.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

my dad has learned that he should never, ever get my Mom something he really wants instead.  They have been married for 35ish years (I can't remember) and he has given her 2 gifts that she is still mad over.  When they were 1st married, he gave her a garden hoe, so she could help him in the garden.  He points out it was made for her hands, she points out that he shouldn't have given it to her for Valentine's day.  The next slip up was about 10 years ago.  For my Mom's birthday, Dad bought "for her" a 9mm handgun w/ a laser scope.  He's allowed her to touch it.  The gun is a classic, "bowling ball w/ his name one it".  She just gives him dirty looks whenever it's brought up.

DH has bought me appliances 2xs in our 6 yrs of marriage.  Our 1st Christmas he bought me a kitchen aid mixer, which is awesome, if you overlook the fact that he decided to pull a prank and put a kid's toy mixer w/ bricks in the box for me to open in front of my family.  He learned really quickly to never, ever, do that again.  Then this year, he bought me a deep fat fryer (it also steams!).  That was my big gift this year.  Since I've matured and he looks really sorry, I've not thrown a big fit, but I'm pretty sure he realizes never to do that again.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

I made the mistake of telling my hubby "Nothing with a cord"

But he got me a laptop, an electric blanket and a new cell phone. Either he doesn't follow orders or he knows me too well, therefore, he loves me!

_--- no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar_


----------

